# Books - FREE plus postage



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm paring down my books. These are free except you pay postage. Media mail for 3 lbs. is about $3.80, just to give you an idea. Please PM the books you are interested in along with your ZIPCODE so I can quote postage. Paypal preferred, but I will accept a money order. Thanks for looking. Ack! Sorry, but the attachments all went to the bottom -- scroll down to see pics. 

Gardening books: 

1.One Magic Square
2. New Square Foot Gardening (Raised beds)
3. Old Square Foot Gardening (my preferred method)
4. Rodales Growing Herbs
5. Garden ponds -- 2 book set
6. How to Grow More Vegetables
7. Great Garden Shortcuts
8 Great Garden Formulas
9. Gardening with Guineas
10 Humanure Handbook



Kitchen/ cookery/ diet books
11 Wine making -- 3 books set
12 Bread Machines baking - 2 book set
13 Make a Mix Cookery
14 Encyclopedia of Natural Healing
15 Kitchen Counter Cures
16 Atkins for Life (blue book)
17 6 Week Cure
18 Protein Power Lifeplan
19 Staying Power


Woodworking and Ducks:
20 Garden Building Projects - 2 book set
21 Scroll Saw book
22 Basic woodworking
23 Storey's Guide to Raising Ducks



Mother Earth News Magazines (no pics)
I have most issues from 2001 through mid 2012 (but not all)
5 or 6 issues ship for $3.80. I will organize them by year to the best of my ability. Just remember some issues will be missing.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I mis-spoke on the Mother Earth News. Forgot I'd given some away last year.
I have the following:

2006/2007 total of 6 issues for both years
2008 -- all
2009 -- all
2010 -- all
2011 -- all
2012 -- first 4 of that year


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Whow..............I would appreciate: 1,7,9,11,15 and 20. Blessings.......joan


----------



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

I will take 10 and 14. sending PM

thanks


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I would like 12 and 13 please!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks, all.
Here is what is left:

2. New Square Foot Gardening (Raised beds)
3. Old Square Foot Gardening (my preferred method)
4. Rodales Growing Herbs
5. Garden ponds -- 2 book set
6. How to Grow More Vegetables
8 Great Garden Formulas

Kitchen/ cookery/ diet books
16 Atkins for Life (blue book)
17 6 Week Cure
18 Protein Power Lifeplan
19 Staying Power


Woodworking and Ducks:
21 Scroll Saw book
22 Basic woodworking
23 Storey's Guide to Raising Ducks

Plus all the MENs.


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I would like 5 and 23 please.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

If they are still available, May I have the Mother Earth News (ALL)?

Thanks!

SC


----------



## CraigW (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm interested in 2 & 3.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Space Cowboy said:


> If they are still available, May I have the Mother Earth News (ALL)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> SC


They are all available. I'll work up shipping and PM you tomorrow. Thank you,


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Just a plug for a couple of books I think are winners:
How to Grow More Vegetables.... http://www.amazon.com/Grow-More-Veg...4&sr=8-1&keywords=how+to+grow+more+vegetables (the one I have is the 7th edition)
Great Garden Formulas -- http://www.amazon.com/Great-Garden-...6012877&sr=8-1&keywords=Great+Garden+formulas

And the organic herb book is more than just growing -- it also covers the usage, harvesting, storing and cooking with herbs.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I would like 4, 6 & 8 please.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i would like that herb book please


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi ~

If you still have them available I would be interested in #3,6 &7

Thanks for offering


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have these left if anyone is interested:

The diet books are all low carb.

*16 Atkins for Life (blue book)*
*17 6 Week Cure*
*18 Protein Power Lifeplan*
*19 Staying Power*

*21 Scroll Saw book*
*22 Basic woodworking*


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

#21(Scrollsaw book) if still available, I will PM


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank You BB! Received Mother Earth mags today!

SC


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Received gardens & herbs today, and they are just wonderful ! Thank you so much, very appreciated.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

THANK YOU......the books arrived today. Two I have and got copies to give them to a dear friend. Wow, you took LOTS of your time to package all the orders up, take them to PO and all for free....appreciated. Blessings....joan


----------

